# Five Brothers Winterization



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The photo isn't clear, so I'll read aloud.
This was a winterization completed by a 5 Brothers contractor on 10/24/2014. Yes, that is this year, approx two weeks ago.
The bowl is filthy and completely dry. The tank behind is completely dry.
The garden hose they used to drain the water heater appeared to have been drug in from the backyard and once they finished, left it on the dining room floor.
I'll stop there with the play by play and just say that if I did that work for a private client, I would lose their business as well as my reputation. I'd be embarrassed to even upload the photos.
It is a chicken/egg argument-are nationals to blame because of what they pay, or are subs to blame for ripping off the nationals.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

I see sooooooo many like this. I don't understand...I have to show pics of pouring the AF in the drain/toilet, then an after pic, then a pic of the lid taped closed. How do these fu**rs get away with it?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think they took a house with 2 1/2 bathrooms and upload their photos using the best one or two toilet pics and leave the additional units out. Either that or the cubicle girls pass it on and don't worry about it until later down the road when they are looking for chargebacks. I have no idea how a toilet and tank are dry less than two weeks after they supposedly added antifreeze. I suspect if it was a two or three man crew, they may have had one guy posting stickers, one guy running the compressor and one guy adding the antifreeze, and someone missed a bathroom.
I could make a sticky titled "Regional Hackwork" or some such thing and just do nothing but post photos of this stuff. We see it all the time when we go onto these properties to bid jobs.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't believe that most of these companies get away with it. I think it is a direct result of so many layers of subbing and "paid when paid" philosophy.

I'd be willing to bet that the person who completed that wint doesn't work for 5 bros directly. Probably answered a Craiglist ad about the P&P riches to be made. Probably hasn't been paid for that "wint", and I use the term loosely, yet. Probably doesn't even know that 5 bros started a chargeback down the line of subs. This is also the dude that will be out of business in 6 months and be bitching on FB, PT, LinkedIn, Ripoff report, etc. about how they got screwed.........

Just my $0.02. Throw another add on Craigslist looking for subs, rinse and repeat......


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

The siblings won't let that pass.. I've been sent back to clean a toilet that was completely stained with iron, calcium and virtually uncleanable. They still didn't want to pay after a return trip, I did a time pic showing how long we worked at it, that got us thru with a bid to clean with heavier chemicals.
On a side note, since when do we clean toilets for free just because we're doing a wint?? Fannie Mae pays $75.00 to clean a toilet...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should be billing for your overhead plus profit on every dirty toilet.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

garylaps said:


> The siblings won't let that pass.. I've been sent back to clean a toilet that was completely stained with iron, calcium and virtually uncleanable. They still didn't want to pay after a return trip, I did a time pic showing how long we worked at it, that got us thru with a bid to clean with heavier chemicals.
> On a side note, since when do we clean toilets for free just because we're doing a wint?? Fannie Mae pays $75.00 to clean a toilet...


Pretty sure these companies keep a few "stock" photo's around and upload them in these instances. That is the only way an order like this could ever get past the QC club.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd rather see a "bone dry" toilet anyday of the week than one with fluid in it. If the trap and tank are truly "dry", then why add a/f to it? Seriously....we have all seen the stuff freeze. What happens when liquids freeze? They expand....just makes no sense some times. But what do I know about common sense? Years past I've replaced toilets and been sent W.O.'s to go back and add a/f to them...even though not one drop of water had ever hit the tank/bowl and wouldn't unless it was sabotage or a dewint.


I should note that my statement about adding a/f to a toilet is obvious if the toilet has any threat of freeze damage/liquid in the tank/bowl.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I'd rather see a "bone dry" toilet anyday of the week than one with fluid in it. If the trap and tank are truly "dry", then why add a/f to it? Seriously....we have all seen the stuff freeze. What happens when liquids freeze? They expand....just makes no sense some times. But what do I know about common sense? Years past I've replaced toilets and been sent W.O.'s to go back and add a/f to them...even though not one drop of water had ever hit the tank/bowl and wouldn't unless it was sabotage or a dewint.
> 
> 
> I should note that my statement about adding a/f to a toilet is obvious if the toilet has any threat of freeze damage/liquid in the tank/bowl.


 
RV antifreeze will indeed freeze or 'gel-up' at some tempature, but it does not expand when it freezes like water does, that is why it works as a winterization liquid. 

Common sense should dictate to you that if there is no liquid in the toilet bowl, then that means that the trap is dry. If the trap is dry, you essentially have a wide open sewer line letting methane gas enter the house. Not good.

RV antifreeze should ALWAYS be used in toilet bowls in winterized houses, whether they are existing toilets or newly installed, to insure that the sewer line is sealed shut. Make sure that you are using enough antifreeze to seal the trap - usually 3 to 4 cups to seal a completely dry toilet. RV antifreeze should ALWAYS be applied to all sinks and other drains for the same reason.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Exactamundo - I always wondered the same thing myself till I thought about it.... The tank reasoning isn't so straight forward though..


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> Exactamundo - I always wondered the same thing myself till I thought about it.... The tank reasoning isn't so straight forward though..


 I assumed the tank reasoning was to keep the flush gasket from drying out. But I have nothing to substantiate that theory.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

They sit in the warehouse dry :icon_wink:

I've come to the conclusion that cubicle dwellers ask for it just because :thumbsup:

and for the same reason one company years ago didn't like the fact that we drained water heaters into laundry tubs or floor drains - they said we were doing a wint and that wouldn't work..............

Sunglasses - this pair cost that much, that pair cost this much - now you pay or put them back, shop closed now, pretty girl on beach, want to go stare at her.


----------

